
Buick’d (A personal plea to keep those too old to drive off the roads) - alanh
http://le.mu.rs/motherfucker/Index/Entries/2007/9/16_Buickd!.html
======
teodesian
This guy does know he has a valid tort against this person, right? If he wants
to discourage them from driving, he should sue her for damages. She was
negligent, he was damaged while he had a reasonable expectation of safety
(crossing walk sign gave the OK), and there were many witnesses. If that isn't
a preponderance of evidence, I don't know what is.

Instead of taking responsibility for himself in the commonly established
method of the tort, he wants to force the state to get involved. As if that
would ever fly -- the old have a stranglehold on voting; getting the state to
restrict their rights is a fantasy.

The author should stand up for his rights in an effective manner if his
audience is to respect him.

~~~
makmanalp
Obviously he was trying to avoid that. It looks like the second the
firefighters tried to convince him to not go to the ER, they were trying to
pass off the situation as "no harm done" and siding with the lady. If he
objected, he would be that dick who picks on an old lady. Society is moronic
sometimes. Being good to senior citizens needn't override being just to them.

------
nitrogen
Buick? That's half of your problem right there. I used to drive a Buick
(inherited), and I got rid of it as soon as I could. The handling, visibility,
and overall user experience seem to be designed to create bad drivers. The
seat backs force the driver to hunch over. The steering wheel either blocks
visibility of the speedometer, or interferes with pedal access. The side
mirrors are _tiny_ , covering only a small fraction of the car's enormous
blind spots. The suspension is so squishy that dodging an obstacle, making a
turn, and even changing lanes all feel unsafe. The side pillars are directly
blocking the important peripheral vision area, and the widshield pillars
obscure multiple degrees of the driver's field of vision. I could continue.
The only good thing I can say is that I was able to fit all of my DJ
equipment, speakers included, into the car.

Note: my experience was with a mid-90s model. Newer versions may have
improved, but I'll stick to my 3 series, thanks.

------
danbmil99
many states now have mandatory tests starting at 80. My late stepfather lost
his license, as did my MIL. Good decisions in both cases.

